# One or More?



## K-Laa (Apr 11, 2017)

In the world of business, I’ve always been told to “specialize rather than generalize”, which makes sense.  However, when it comes to photography, I’ve noticed that many photographers, freelancers and business owners alike, provide services in multiple niches (I.e. family portraits, wedding and engagements, pet photography). 

My question is, does the “specialize rather than generalize” argument hold a candle to photographers who decide to offer more than one particular niche as service? 

Thanks in advance for feedback and input!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 11, 2017)

I think it depends greatly on your location.  I live in a fairly small town ('though adjacent to a larger city).  Most people seem to be looking for a photographer (that is, not a wedding photographer or a portrait photographer, but a photographer).  I think that if I marketed myself solely as a portrait photographer my business would suffer a lot.  It's much like a mechanic; in New  York City you can afford to be a  BMW mechanic, but in North Gumboot junction you're going to need to wrench on everything from Gramma's Tin Lizzie to fresh off the lot stuff.


----------

